# Vi piacciono i gatti?



## Pincopallino (5 Agosto 2022)

Io ne sono un amante, apprezzo la loro affettuosità che alcuni chiamano opportunismo, probabilmente perché non ne conoscono i comportamenti.
Il mio animale domestico preferito è il gatto, pur avendo anche un cane assai intelligente, ma nulla a che vedere con la discrezione del felino.
Del resto si dice che nemmeno il cane muove la coda per niente.
Per me che faccio turismo itinerante poi, viaggiare col gatto affacciato alla finestra è uno spasso.
Voi avete animali domestici?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Agosto 2022)

Cane..1 gatto e 1/2 e 2 tartarughe di terra...
Il cane è il mio grande amore anche se amo alla follia il mezzo gatto...(che in realtà crede di essere un cane)
La mia micia... è inutile..manco fa le fusa...ma le voglio un gran bene cmq..


----------



## Lostris (5 Agosto 2022)

Anch'io amo i gatti, più che i cani.
Forse perché fin da bambina ne ho avuti e ci sono cresciuta… mentre non ho mai avuto un cane.

Sono eleganti, buffi, interessanti. Adoro che si creino i loro spazi indipendenti.
Non ne ho più avuti da quando ho iniziato a convivere, e ora ho i bambini e non ho al momento intenzione di avere altri animali per casa.

Ci penserò più avanti.


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Agosto 2022)

Io ho un cane antigatti, ma alla fine non è  vero,  ogni anno qualche bastardo molla gatte anche incinta o gatti,  nella ns frazione essendo isolata è  semplice, io li accolgo in giardino il mio cane li affronta ogni volta, poi quando sono amici...trovo da dare a qualcuno che li può tenere seriamente in casa, io posso offrire pappa e riparo sotto portico, ma quando arriva il freddo mi sento male al pensiero...allora mi sbatto per sistemarli, ho già trovato per due gatti e una gatta che ho condiviso sterilizzazione costo con un veterinario mio amico, abbiamo fatto la mezza...poi l'abbiamo sistemata, in zona da me, ogni tanto viene in giardino e lo capisco che è  lei perché il cane non sclera, ma muove la coda...viene a trovarci

Se non avessi il cane un micio/micia mi piacerebbe, preferisco tenere una bestiolina alla volta.
In fondo mi piacciono molto gli animali,  tranne i serpenti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io ho un cane antigatti, ma alla fine non è  vero,  ogni anno qualche bastardo molla gatte anche incinta o gatti,  nella ns frazione essendo isolata è  semplice, io li accolgo in giardino il mio cane li affronta ogni volta, poi quando sono amici...trovo da dare a qualcuno che li può tenere seriamente in casa, io posso offrire pappa e riparo sotto portico, ma quando arriva il freddo mi sento male al pensiero...allora mi sbatto per sistemarli, ho già trovato per due gatti e una gatta che ho condiviso sterilizzazione costo con un veterinario mio amico, abbiamo fatto la mezza...poi l'abbiamo sistemata, in zona da me, ogni tanto viene in giardino e lo capisco che è  lei perché il cane non sclera, ma muove la coda...viene a trovarci
> 
> Se non avessi il cane un micio/micia mi piacerebbe, preferisco tenere una bestiolina alla volta.
> In fondo mi piacciono molto gli animali,  tranne i serpenti


Allora se mi servirà un  altro micio so a chi chiedere...


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Agosto 2022)

Non ne ho personalmente, mio fratello ha il cane, in campagna, in qualche modo è di famiglia. Ma da quando ho avuto il trauma di essere inseguita da cani vari da piccola, non è che mi siano in genere così simpatici.
Invece amo e adoro i gatti, mi affascinano, la loro aria misteriosa mi piace proprio.


----------



## ivanl (5 Agosto 2022)

Niente bestie a casa, sono una palla al piede e poi una casa che ha animali puzza sempre, hai voglia a lavare e pulire, la sento sempre. Quando mio figlio chiede, lo mando dai nonni che hanno n gatti in campagna e risolvo.


----------



## ologramma (5 Agosto 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Niente bestie a casa, sono una palla al piede e poi una casa che ha animali puzza sempre, hai voglia a lavare e pulire, la sento sempre. Quando mio figlio chiede, lo mando dai nonni che hanno n gatti in campagna e risolvo.


sono d'accordissimo  niente animali in casa , rispetto chi ne ha  ma hai ragione l'aria prende l'odore sia di gatti che di cani .
Ne ho girate di case con animali come pure quelli con il cammino che dicono che non puzza di legna bruciata , ma de chè     
Un po  meglio solo quelli che avevano  il vetro davanti gli altri fortuna loro  se tiravano se no avevano anche altri problemi di ingiallimento delle parete  e soffitti


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora se mi servirà un  altro micio so a chi chiedere...


Spero che quest'anno non ne capitino ...per loro povere bestioline, ti accorgi subito quando sono gatti casalinghi sbattuti in strada...fanno fusa anche al cane...mi fanno una tenerezza.


----------



## omicron (5 Agosto 2022)

Mai avuto gatti, abitando lungo la strada ne ho visti troppi sotto le macchine  ho sempre avuto cani finché sono stata a casa coi miei, loro al momento hanno tre cagne e una gatta che approdó lì per partorire e c’è rimasta, campa perché sulla strada non ci va 
A me piacciono però non sono abituata a loro se un domani prendessi un animale prenderei cane che so gestire meglio


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Agosto 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Niente bestie a casa, sono una palla al piede e poi una casa che ha animali puzza sempre, hai voglia a lavare e pulire, la sento sempre. Quando mio figlio chiede, lo mando dai nonni che hanno n gatti in campagna e risolvo.


Beh che puzza sempre una casa dove ci sono cani o gatti non so chi ti sia capitato, non è  sempre così.
Poi se non ti piacciono e per te  sono un disturbo e basta , questo è  un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Nono (5 Agosto 2022)

No


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2022)

Adoro i cani grossi. 
Non  avendo tempo da dedicare loro e spazi ho optato per una gatta, che adoro
Ormai è vecchietta, quando verrà a mancare prenderò una coppia di gatti. Non posso più stare senza un animale che gira per casa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Adoro i cani grossi.
> Non  avendo tempo da dedicare loro e spazi ho optato per una gatta, che adoro
> Ormai è vecchietta, quando verrà a mancare prenderò una coppia di gatti. Non posso più stare senza un animale che gira per casa


Ottima soluzione...
Due contemporaneamente.. perché se manca uno hai cmq l altro...
Io voglio infatti prenderne un altro...ma mio marito non vuole


----------



## Vera (5 Agosto 2022)

I miei cagnetti vorrebbero un gatto ma io non voglio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2022)

Non lo so. Non vado a Vicenza da tanto e avevo mangiato baccalà.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Agosto 2022)

Io amo gli animali domestici, da piccola avevo un micio, una disperazione quando è scappato e non mi abbiamo più trovato. Da molti anni ho un cane e lo adoro. Se penso che una volta avevo paura dei cani.


----------



## Gattaro42 (5 Agosto 2022)

Mi piacciono giusto un po'...
Gattaro di famiglia da tre generazioni, sono cresciuto in mezzo ai gatti sia in campagna dalla nonna che in casa.
Ora ne ho di nuovo due a casa, più una piccola colonia da sfamare insieme ad altre persone e un gattile in cui vado ad aiutare.
Tramite i gatti poi ho conosciuto gattara28.

Mio fratello compensa con tre cani, i miei canipoti visto che lui non ha figli


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ottima soluzione...
> Due contemporaneamente.. perché se manca uno hai cmq l altro...
> Io voglio infatti prenderne un altro...ma mio marito non vuole


Più che altro perché si fanno compagnia


----------



## Angie17 (5 Agosto 2022)

Io li adoro.  Sono più di 20 anni che non vivo in una casa in cui non ci siano gatti.
Ne ho quattro in casa, (appartamento grande e possono uscire in giardino) aiuto una mia amica con la sua colonia , e sono volontaria in un gattile , ma faccio anche parte di un'associazione che tutela e aiuta i gatti in difficoltà.
Ne ho salvati personalmente tantissimi , abbandonati , investiti , malati, li ho curati e sterilizzati, dato loro una nuova vita e famiglia con le adozioni, una soddisfazione enorme.
Le serate invernali in cui sono nel salone sulla mia poltrona preferita a leggere un bel libro, circondata dalla mia famiglia e da tutti loro che ne fanno parte , sono le più belle.
Certo la cura di casa deve essere particolare e meticolosa ma ne vale la pena.


----------



## Angie17 (5 Agosto 2022)

Questo è uno scritto che  parla di persone che amano molto i gatti , secondo me è significativo ....

" Girano tanti miti sulle persone che hanno parecchi gatti. Si dice che siano asociali, che abbiano qualche rotella fuori posto e che cerchino di compensare l'affetto che non offrono le persone con la presenza degli animali. In realtà non è così. I gatti sono dei grandi maestri. Ti insegnano la calma, l'importanza della fiducia reciproca, la cura ed il rispetto per se stessi. Loro pretendono di essere ascoltati e rispettati. Se li ignori o li trascuri, cambiano casa, se li asfissi, fanno lo stesso. I gatti non sono un affetto gratuito. A me hanno insegnato ad essere selettiva."


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> I miei cagnetti vorrebbero un gatto ma io non voglio.


 intuisco anche quale dei cani vuole il gatto da inseguire


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Questo è uno scritto che  parla di persone che amano molto i gatti , secondo me è significativo ....
> 
> " Girano tanti miti sulle persone che hanno parecchi gatti. Si dice che siano asociali, che abbiano qualche rotella fuori posto e che cerchino di compensare l'affetto che non offrono le persone con la presenza degli animali. In realtà non è così. I gatti sono dei grandi maestri. Ti insegnano la calma, l'importanza della fiducia reciproca, la cura ed il rispetto per se stessi. Loro pretendono di essere ascoltati e rispettati. Se li ignori o li trascuri, cambiano casa, se li asfissi, fanno lo stesso. I gatti non sono un affetto gratuito. A me hanno insegnato ad essere selettiva."


I gatti necessitano di alunni di buona volontà.


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2022)

Ho gatto e cane adoro entrambi anche se x il mio cagnone ho un amore folle e un rapporto unico
Il gatto mi ha fatto non pochi danni in casa era un trovatello microbo x strada ogni tanto lo minaccio che lo rimando
Cane x me prima volta mai avuto ho pianto x anni da piccola ma nulla non ho convinto nessuno in casa mia per via di mia mamma 

 Lei è ra una gran cagacaz x via della  pulizia direi fobico ossessiva rdine  pulizia  credo manicali da sempre
Invidiavo le case vissute gli animali ecc da me sembrava un hotel 

ora insiste x avere il cane da lei e impazzita le porta i regali e mi chiede di lasciarla -'dormire 

gatti ne ho avuti da qnd vivo da sola sonoteneri e buffi ma non ho il rapporto che ho con il cane

x me una casa senza animali è triste ma parere mio e le persone che nn amano gli animali x me possono anche non venire  a casa mia


----------



## Carola (5 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo  niente animali in casa , rispetto chi ne ha  ma hai ragione l'aria prende l'odore sia di gatti che di cani .
> Ne ho girate di case con animali come pure quelli con il cammino che dicono che non puzza di legna bruciata , ma de chè
> Un po  meglio solo quelli che avevano  il vetro davanti gli altri fortuna loro  se tiravano se no avevano anche altri problemi di ingiallimento delle parete  e soffitti


 Ussignur potevi stare con mia mamma tu 
Ha il camino in montagna bellissimo e non lo usa 

Che noiosi


----------



## danny (6 Agosto 2022)

Un cane. 
Il mio cane non sopporta i gatti. 
Non ama le nutrie. 
Insegue i corvi. 
Odia gli Shiba. 
Abbaia ai venditori ambulanti. 
Ringhia agli uomini. 
Inspiegabilmente si fa catezzare coccolare toccare da tutte le ragazze giovani e belle a cui lecca,  non appena le vede,  anche i piedi. 
Ma proprio la reincarnazione di un feticista doveva capitarmi?


----------



## oriente70 (6 Agosto 2022)




----------



## ologramma (6 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ussignur potevi stare con mia mamma tu
> Ha il camino in montagna bellissimo e non lo usa
> 
> Che noiosi


Se mi conoscessi non lo diresti ,sai che faccio sto dietro a tua madre ,se ci presenti l'età è quella giusta , non lo facciamo sapere a tuo padre


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2022)

Adoro cani, gatti e ogni specie di fauna, il tutto aggravato dal fatto che di solito risulto loro come una specie di San Francesco  .

Se devo scegliere, però, tra tutti i potenziali animali domestici che vorrei mi girassero per casa, preferisco i cani.


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Se mi conoscessi non lo diresti ,sai che faccio sto dietro a tua madre ,se ci presenti l'età è quella giusta , non lo facciamo sapere a tuo padre


Mio padre non c e piu da tantisismo
Mia mamma g nn posso postare fare ma bellissima donna partecipo anche ad una Miss  Italia arrivando bene 
E bella lo e 'ancora incredibile a 70 suonati sembra  Jane Fonda non rifatta


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio padre non c e piu da tantisismo
> Mia mamma g nn posso postare fare ma bellissima donna partecipo anche ad una Miss  Italia arrivando bene
> E bella lo e 'ancora incredibile a 70 suonati sembra  Jane Fonda non rifatta


Jane Fonda ne ha più di 80.


----------



## ologramma (6 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio padre non c e piu da tantisismo
> Mia mamma g nn posso postare fare ma bellissima donna partecipo anche ad una Miss  Italia arrivando bene
> E bella lo e 'ancora incredibile a 70 suonati sembra  Jane Fonda non rifatta


Io come sai ne  ho suonati di più ,di anni, ecco perché dicevo mi può andare bene mammina, bellino non sono mai stato,sono un tipo piacevole


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Jane Fonda ne ha più di 80.


Si dicevo mia mamma 72


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io come sai ne  ho suonati di più ,di anni, ecco perché dicevo mi può andare bene mammina, bellino non sono mai stato,sono un tipo piacevole


 Meglio piacevole che bello che non balla come si dice


----------



## ologramma (6 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Meglio piacevole che bello che non balla come si dice


le cose nascoste  una volta scoperte sono una piacevole  verità , almeno lo spero


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Si dicevo mia mamma 72


Pensi che sarà uguale tra 12 anni?
Glielo auguro!


----------



## MariLea (6 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> le cose nascoste  una volta scoperte sono una piacevole  verità , almeno lo spero


che cosa hai nascosto di così piacevole?


----------



## ologramma (6 Agosto 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> che cosa hai nascosto di così piacevole?


ti piacerebbe saperlo è  ?
Potrebbe essere il mio carattere o qualche cosa di diverso


----------



## MariLea (6 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe saperlo è  ?
> Potrebbe essere il mio carattere o qualche cosa di diverso


Più che piacere a me saperlo, pare che sia piacere tuo svelare l'arcano (ora lo chiamano così!?!) a qualcuna...


----------



## spleen (6 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non vado a Vicenza da tanto e avevo mangiato baccalà.


La solita razzista.... 
Cos'hai contro il baccalà?


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi che sarà uguale tra 12 anni?
> Glielo auguro!


Nn lo so x adesso è una bellissima donna e non dimostra minimamente L età che ha ma davvero sconvolgete 

io e mia sorella diciamo semprema come cazzus fa oltretutto è una buona forchetta


----------

